# Left over salmon



## bbqguy (Jul 1, 2009)

After cooking a salmon meal...what do you do with the left overs?


----------



## irishteabear (Jul 1, 2009)

I flake the salmon and mix it with some rice and veggie.  Season how ever you want.  Makes a very quick, easy and tasty dinner.   You could also use it for salmon patties, put it in an omelet or fritatta.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 1, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing about the salmon patties. Flake it up and add it to a salad ...


----------



## scubadoo97 (Jul 1, 2009)

I've been smoking salmon just to make smoked fish spread.  I started out using leftovers but we like it so much I just smoke salmon for that alone.


----------



## slanted88 (Jul 1, 2009)

Now Miss Louie can get after this gig. Get it pulled mix in yer favorite...mayo or....ain't..... happenin miracle whip. Dill, yeah man....& whatever ya like spice. On some cracker's.....yeah baby!


----------



## bbqguy (Jul 2, 2009)

That does sound good. It's similar to this recipe:

http://www.safeway.com/IFL/Grocery/S...dget#iframetop  That one from Safeway's summer website uses flaked grilled teriyaki salmon, bread crumbs and mayo. Anyone tried it that way?


----------



## lucc (Jul 2, 2009)

Just don't reheat, make some sort of cold salad out of it.


----------



## johnswa (Jul 4, 2009)

You absolutely have to try this recipe.  It's even better than the Salmon just pulled from the smoker!

Smoked Salmon Corn Chowder!
http://forums.outdoorsdirectory.com/...ad.php?t=56581


----------



## gnubee (Jul 4, 2009)

Salmon bits go well tossed into tomato soup or mixed with mayo on sandwiches. 

My dogs love them mixed in with their dry food. 

Mostly I nibble them as I sit at the puter.


----------



## rivet (Jul 4, 2009)

Chop it up really fine along with some fresh parsley. Mix it in with cream cheese and stuff Jalapenos with it. 

Then grill them. 

Eat them. 

Experience heaven.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Jul 4, 2009)

Wow, very similar to a smoked corn soup I make.  The last time I made it I had smoked some salmon.  I used the rich belly meat as a garnish on the top of the soup.  It was fantastic.


----------



## bbqguy (Jul 7, 2009)

Sounds great. Did you check out the recipe link I posted?


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jul 7, 2009)

Fried salmon patties....


----------



## rowsdower (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm gonna bump this oldie to say I made the chowder in the link posted by JohnSWA with a smoked whitefish and it was AWESOME!!!!! 

Thanks for posting that one!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 25, 2011)

Smoked fish dip!

Can't beat it!


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 1, 2011)

flaked with a lill dill mayo  on bread with tomato and lettuce  yummy


----------



## scooper (Oct 1, 2011)

I did salmon tacos the other night.  Purdy darn good!


----------

